# Floating plants



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So I have some plants and some of them have detached from the gravel and are now floating. Is this ok cause it seems my fish love them floating because they hide in them. and also my baby snail loves it to.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What kind of plants? just gravel, not anything special? I don't think plants get much out of gravel, so floating is no worse. Are the rest of the plants on the bottom getting enough light?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OH yes all my plants are getting light in fact my plants that are rooted down have grown about 2 inches in a month about to have to cut them they are about ready to touch the bulbs.


----------



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a few plants that wont stay where i put them and my fish quite like it i don't worry about it the plants still doing its job it just wont grow well.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheChosenTanker said:


> So I have some plants and some of them have detached from the gravel and are now floating. Is this ok cause it seems my fish love them floating because they hide in them. and also my baby snail loves it to.


I have been there several times.

As long as the plants are green then, IMHO, no problem.

Several (I cannot remember them now) plants which the literature reports to be planted will not only be green but will thrive, multiply and produce roots (or at least did in my tank).

These "offshoots" with roots can then be planted.

TR


----------

